# Third Party LP-E6



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok, should be hopefully getting my fixed and tested 7d back soon, I reckon I'll have lost one Canon LP-E6, I may have one that will talk to the new boards, and a working Calumet battery.

So I need a couple of new batteries to get me where I was.
Girlfriend wants an ipad for her Birthday, holiday to pay off, fathers day and Dads birthday this month, do in short, I'm not going to spend £55 on an LP-E6 by Canon.

I've looked at Hahnel, seen blumax and ansmann...

Hahnels seem to review ok and have the chip... Anybody using them?
Or got any other recommendations ( that AREN'T along the lines if 'I would only use Canon' - hats off to you, you are obviously more successful than me or have less outgoings)

Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 7, 2013)

What concerns me about batteries is not their life, but safety. Li-on batteries can be very dangerous, overheat, and even cause fires. They brought a UPS 747 down a few years back, and USPS no longer allows them or items containing them to be shipped internationally.

So, the problem is ... How do you tell?? Many batteries are made in back rooms in China from the cheapest possible materials and marketed with no QC but they claim to meet safety standards. some companies will tell you anything you want to hear.

If you can, buy from someone who actually tests the product and does QC. Even Nikon got caught up in unsafe batteries a couple of years back. They were not allowed to sell the D700 in Japan due to the unsafe battery design. They were only allowed to sell the D3 because of the low volume.

I wish there were a way to know for sure which ones have the best chance of being safe, but I run a import business, and I know first hand about imports from China. A good batch of batteries does not mean that the next batch will be safe, or even that they were made in the same factory.


----------



## bseitz234 (Jun 7, 2013)

Keeping the above considerations in mind, I have come to trust Wasabi Power batteries. I have two of their LP-E6es, which have actually served me better than my OEM battery. I also use them in my GoPro and have had very good luck. They're on amazon for $15. Never heard of the others you mention, so I can't comment either way.


----------



## RGF (Jun 7, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> What concerns me about batteries is not their life, but safety. Li-on batteries can be very dangerous, overheat, and even cause fires. They brought a UPS 747 down a few years back, and USPS no longer allows them or items containing them to be shipped internationally.
> 
> So, the problem is ... How do you tell?? Many batteries are made in back rooms in China from the cheapest possible materials and marketed with no QC but they claim to meet safety standards. some companies will tell you anything you want to hear.
> 
> ...



Agree. Why risk your camera to save a few quid?


----------



## andres5d3 (Jun 7, 2013)

i have been using batteries from dealextreme back then with my Canon XSi, the last fours years without issues, they last longer than the genuine canon LOL

the LP-E6 from the USA is $59 US at most stores; 3rd party ones can be as cheap as $20 apiece, i am testing these (dealextreme.com item #73101) ones right now (so far the first 10% of battery life lasts longer than the genuine canons), i have two genuine canons and will get two from (amazon UK from power plant: B003P58MHA), these were recommended by a photographer i have met online (he has done 10 yrs of photography and many 5D3's)


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 7, 2013)

RGF said:


> Agree. Why risk your camera to save a few quid?



Well, because as explained, this month every penny saved is a bonus, an LP-E6 costs me the equivalent of $95 usd. I don't have a spare $190 this month, on top of the $240 repair, the remainder of the holiday thats due and my girlfriends ipad ($480 equivalent USD inc case)
On top of everything else that I have to pay out this month, I just can't afford it.

I did ask you not to.

Thanks for the positive replys.


----------



## marceloshak (Jun 7, 2013)

I bought serveral LP-E6 Wasabi Power brand from Amazon, they are cheap and very reliable. About USD 15 each or USD 30 2 batteries + charger.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jun 7, 2013)

The battery in my 6D lasts me days when on holiday taking loads of photos - easily get over 800 shots off before starting to worry about a recharge - I'm staggered when people talk about having "several" in their kit bag ! What ya doing with them, powering a full flash studio ;-)


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 7, 2013)

Haydn1971 said:


> The battery in my 6D lasts me days when on holiday taking loads of photos - easily get over 800 shots off before starting to worry about a recharge - I'm staggered when people talk about having "several" in their kit bag ! What ya doing with them, powering a full flash studio ;-)



No, video


----------

